

Would Nikon Image Authenticated images be acceptable in a court of law? - wallflower
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1000&message=18665523

======
andrewvc
This is an interesting topic, here's what I came up with after a bit of
googling:

1\. The Nikon Authenticated Image system probably uses a hardware key. I
couldn't find info on the official nikon site, but according to this guy it
does (
[http://blogs.verisign.com/websecurity/2008/07/drowning_in_di...](http://blogs.verisign.com/websecurity/2008/07/drowning_in_disinformation.php)
)

2\. According to another site, an established secure chain of custody for
images with severely restricted write permissions is usually sufficient:
[http://www.crime-scene-
investigator.net/admissibilityofdigit...](http://www.crime-scene-
investigator.net/admissibilityofdigital.html)

FWIW I know an LAPD crime scene photographer and they're shooting digital.

